# spitzer bullets for 30-30?



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

My question is if you were a reloader could you use spitzer (pointed) bullets in a marlin lever gun if you only put one bullet in at a time.


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

have you seen the new hornady leverevolution bullets designed for lever action rifles.


----------



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

biggamehunter69 said:


> have you seen the new hornady leverevolution bullets designed for lever action rifles.


Yes I have and their great, but the bullets they use aren't available for the reloader.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> but the bullets they use aren't available for the reloader


Not only that but I think, though I'm not sure, that Hornandy is also using a special blend of powder that they are also keeping under wraps. I've experimented with spitzer bullets in the 30-30 in the past and to tell you the truth I didn't see much improvement if any. I really didn't keep at it so my loads may have simply been no good. You can carry two rounds in the gun you know..... one in the chamber with hammer down and one in the magazine tube.


----------



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

My brother has a box of accellerator rounds for his .30-30. I have no idea how they perform, but I thought they were kinda neat.

For what its worth, my grandpa hunted around for a while to find a bolt action .30-30, as he said the ballistics on a spitzer were far superior to that of the round nose we are forced to use with a tube magazine. I never saw any side by side comparisons, but it made sence to me.


----------

